# Do you want to make a soap box?



## 2lilboots (Jan 9, 2013)

http://www.ideogram.nl/boxmaker/


I just thought this was soooooo cool.  Now I have templates for all types and sizes of boxes.  I have made boxes before with cardstock.  I did have to print them out of a couple pieces of paper then cut them out.  But to make my boxes I just draw around the templates and wala I cut it out fold it, glue it, I now have a box.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks!!! Maybe my stuff for the swap can have pretty packaging after all


----------



## 2lilboots (Jan 9, 2013)

I wanted a box with a separate lid, so I was able to disect the box template, and make the top part just 1/8 of an inch larger.  I was really pleased with how it turned out.  Will post pics when I have a chance to take them.  I doubt that ppl who sell their soaps would be interested in fooling with all this work, but for me I am having a lot of fun cutting and glueing stuff together.


----------



## 2lilboots (Jan 9, 2013)

Ok, here is a pic of my finished soap box.  I did brown for the base, and tan for the lid.  I tied it up with hemp twine.  The finished inside of the base is 4"s by 4"s square.  It is 1 3/8"s high.  I found a neat 4 1/2" by 4 1/2" ruler at wallyworld.  That made it so much easier to crease my fold lines.


----------



## Relle (Jan 9, 2013)

Very pretty, I've made boxes from templates for my soap for a while and have got them down to 10 mins a box to outline, cut and make up.


----------



## Lindy (Jan 9, 2013)

Totally cool!


----------



## melstan775 (Jan 9, 2013)

_"Do you want to make a soap box?"
_
Yes.  


And thank you  <3


----------



## 2lilboots (Jan 10, 2013)

Relle9 said:


> Very pretty, I've made boxes from templates for my soap for a while and have got them down to 10 mins a box to outline, cut and make up.


 
I made several yesterday and I was able to make them rather fast.  I like having the base template, and then I added to them so that I could get the exact type of box that I wanted.


----------



## Mommysoaper (Feb 22, 2013)

I like this!  I never even thought about making my own boxes and now this has got me thinking.  Thanks for the link!


----------



## three_little_fishes (Feb 23, 2013)

That's awesome! Will have to try in just a bit. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dianne70 (Feb 24, 2013)

What an excellent link...thankyou


----------

